# niacin vs niacinamide?



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

I've only tried niacinamide. It doesn't seem to have any effect on me, even while takine 2 grams. My question is..since niacinamide hasn't helped me at all, would that rule out the possibility of niacin helping me? Whats the difference between the two?
I might just go ahead and try niacin..


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I think Niacinamide is a precursor to Niacin. Both are said to have anxiolytic effects.

I have never tried Niacin as you are supposed to get a flush with it. This is not the case with Niacinamide. I get bad enough flushing that I don't need Niacin adding any.

I have taken up to 4.6-6 grams a day of Niacinamide (beware can cause major diarrhea) and it still did not have a big effect. One doctor did a study and said over 9g can be toxic (safe under 9g) but he said if up to 6g wasn't working then it probably would not work. He started people on 2g and worked them up towards 6g. Some people needed more than others. But all his patients seemed to get relief from it.

I thought Niacinamide might have worked for me but I am guessing it could easily be a placebo effect.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Watch out with the niacin. The full body flush/rash thing is kind of weird.


----------



## Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

There is a version of Niacin that is flush-free. I take 2 a day and it definitely does not cause flushing.

I have been taking it for a month and a half along with several other B vitamins and really haven't noticed much, if any improve in my anxiety. But that doesn't mean it won't work for you.


----------

